# Đai nịt bụng phương pháp giảm eo hiệu quả không cần thuốc



## Vietcorset (14/2/19)

Đai nịt bụng,_ phương pháp giảm eo hiệu quả mà chị em cần phải nghĩ đến đầu tiên trong việc giảm cân. Chứ không phải là những loại thuốc giảm cân, trà giảm cân. Một con dao cả hai lưỡi ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe chúng ta._

Thuốc giảm cân, trà giảm cân là những phương pháp được chị em thường nghĩ đến khi giảm eo. Điều này cũng bởi vì những chiêu trò quảng cáo đánh sâu vào tính thực dụng của nó. Tuy nhiên những sản phẩm này lại không đem lại hiệu quả giảm eo triệt để. Mà chỉ tập trung vào phần giảm nước để hạ số cân nặng. Đem lại nhiều tác hại nguy hiểm cho cơ thể của chúng ta như chán ăn, mất nước, tăng cường chuyển hóa chất béo,.. Thế nên muốn giảm eo chị em phải hướng đến phương pháp thân thiện hơn và hiệu quả hơn. Hãy cùng Việt Corset tìm hiểu về đai nịt bụng, phương pháp giảm eo hiệu quả không cần thuốc nhé!

*Giảm eo như thế nào? – Một câu hỏi tìm hiểu về phương pháp giảm eo hiệu quả không hồi kết của chị em*
Làm sao để giảm eo? Luôn là một câu hỏi thường trực nhức nhối của bao cánh phụ nữ. Có rất nhiều phương pháp được áp dụng như: massage bụng, chườm muối, uống thuốc giảm cân,…

Tuy nhiên là hầu hết các phương pháp này đều cần thời gian rất lâu để có thể đạt được hiệu quả như ý. Một số phương pháp còn gây tác dụng phụ gây hại cho sức khỏe chúng ta. Thế nên gần đây đai nịt bụng – phương pháp giảm eo hiệu quả được phổ biến rất nhiều. Nhưng nịt bụng có tác dụng không lại là một câu hỏi còn nhiều tranh cãi.

*Đai nịt bụng là gì?*
Đai nịt bụng chính là miếng nịt cao su lồng xương thép. Quấn chặt vào bụng để tạo áp lực vật lý khiến vòng eo chị em phụ nữ trở nên nhỏ và săn chắc hơn. Hiêu quả nhiều nhất có lẽ ở chị em sau sinh.

Những chị em sau sinh thường có vùng bụng bị sổ. Và nếu không có phương pháp thì rất khó hồi phục như trước kia. Đai nịt bụng nhờ cơ chế sinh nhiệt và gây lực lúc này có tác dụng tạo dáng cho vòng eo và thu gọn lại cơ bụng. Rất nhanh thôi, vòng eo bánh mì của chị em sẽ không còn là nỗi lo ngại nữa. Ai thường hay làm việc ngồi văn phòng nhiều thì cũng có thể dùng phương pháp giảm eo hiệu quả đai nịt bụng này.

*Lý do khiến đai nịt bụng – phương pháp giảm eo hiệu quả được chị em ưu chuộng*





​
Cải tiến trong chất liệu là điều khiến đai nịt bụng, phương pháp giảm eo hiệu quả trở nên phổ biến hơn
Các loại đai nịt bụng từ lâu đã không còn quá xa lạ. Phương pháp này được áp dụng từ người xưa, những cô gái phương Tây ở 1 thế kỷ trước. Thời này đã có quan niệm vòng eo thon mới là sự quý tộc. Thế nên phụ nữ thường mặc những chiếc áo nịt eo để giữ dáng và mặc chiếc áo hông dài ở bên ngoài. Nếu không có tiền mua áo nịt bụng thì họ sẽ dùng bất kì chiếc khăn nào để quấn quanh vùng bụng nhiều vòng để bó chặt eo. Quy tắc vòng sau sẽ quấn chặt hơn vòng trước.

Hiện nay thì gen nịt bụng đã được cải tiến và thông dụng hơn. Nên giá cả đã khá thấp chỉ từ 900.000đ – 1.700.000đ. Có thể dễ dàng sử dụng, tháo ra, mặc vào và vệ sinh sản phẩm dùng được lâu dài. Tuy nhiên để đem lại hiệu quả tốt nhất thì chị em nên đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng. Ngoài ra còn giúp tránh những tác hại xấu tới sức khỏe của bạn do mặc đai nịt bụng sai cách.

*Cách sử dụng đai nịt bụng đúng cách*
Tùy từng đối tượng khác nhau mà sẽ có cách gen bụng khác nhau. Đối với chị em có cơ địa bình thường thì có thể gen bụng 6-8 giờ/ ngày. Sau một tháng là có thể nhận thấy sự giảm eo rõ rệt.

Chị em sau sinh thì cần chú ý hơn về đai nịt bụng – phương pháp giảm eo hiệu quả. Hãy để cơ thể nghỉ ngơi sau 3-4 tuần rồi hẵng gen bụng đối với chị em sinh thường. Còn chị em sinh mổ thì phải chờ đến 4 -6 tuần mới có thể sử dụng được. Ngoài ra việc dùng đai nịt bụng trong tập luyện cũng là cách tăng hiệu quả giảm eo nhanh nhất.

*Chọn sản phẩm đai nịt bụng uy tín ở đâu?*
Về vấn đề hàng giả hàng nhái hiện nay tràn lan trên thị trường làm chị em băn khoăn về chọn đai nịt bụng chất lượng. Nhưng chị em không cần phải lo lắng quá. Việt Corset mình tự tin là thương hiệu cung cấp những sản phẩm đai nịt bụng giảm eo uy tín và chất lượng. Đạt chứng nhận về tiêu chuẩn chất lượng quốc tế ISO.9001 thân thiện với làn da.

_



_
_Đai nịt bụng – phương pháp giảm eo hiệu quả từ Việt Corset_​


----------

